# Your favourite 40k moment



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

What has been your favourite moment in 40k? It can be anything from a piece of artwork you saw years ago to your most recent victory.

Mine would have to be the two-part armagedon battle report. Can't remember to much about it, only that the models and theme (battlefield and backstory) were very impressive.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

As of now lol every thing is just a blast! im still a noob, and im just over thrilled with every thing from painting to reading up on other armys. Just non-stop fun every day.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a cool thread. My favorite moment was when i was playing my friend. He was space marines i was eldar. He shot down all my rangers and scorpians (we were playing a small game) he had six scouts and telion and 2 tac marines coming at me and all i had was a farseer (we were playing till one of us had no one left). some how i was able to keep a peice of terrain between my farseer and the scouts them i shot/mind warred the tac marines. The scout squad eventually caught me and engaged in close combat. Miraculosly my farseer came out ontop. I was some of the best luck i have ever had.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

mine has to be when before a game of third ed my space wolf opponent couldn't stop trash talking about how his landraider was going to make mincemeat of my chaos boys. I told him that if i achieved nothing else i wanted to make his landraider pay (or something along those lines). I won the first turn and with my first roll of the dice got a 6 to hit his LR with my lascannon armed oblitorator, followed by a 6 to penetrate and a 6 for damage. The model still has a tank hatch attatched to his base to this day.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

does this count the other day i was talking to a staff member about tau

me: so tau are cow?
him:no there space fish
me: but they dont have gills
him:when have you seen a blue cow? 
me: touché
*another store guy comes along*
me: are tau cows or fish people
him:neither there space hippos
me: thats kind in the middle


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Funniest moment was when my and a friend were playing a new scenario where the winner has to kill his opponents leader. His leader (Abaddon) deep struck near my leader (Fuegan) to unleash flamer hell on his bodyguard. Unfortunately him and the 10 strong terminator bodyguard scattered directly on an immobilised wave serpent he shot in the 1st turn, grounding my avengers. A bad roll on the deep strike mishap saw him lose the entire squad.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

mines a 2500 point game against necron i army killed the enemy on the 4 turn and only lost 2 marines so thats 35 points. lol i also killed 3 monoliths and the nightbringer


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

how did u do that


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Making it to nationals in 'ard boyz was really nice. I was fairly humble and it was a big boost to my 40k confidence to know that I had the chops to make it that far. Massacreing my first opponent in the nationals without losing a single unit was also nice.

Otherwise it might be the first time I fielded my Orks. The only army I had when I got back into 40k since 3rd edition was a Tau army that I had been given. I did my best but got whooped basically every time at the store, or had to struggle hard for a minor victory. Then I finally got my hands on some Orks, the army I actually wanted to play, and the same armies I was struggling against before I was now steamrolling. Then 'ard boyz prelims a few months later and I went from store whipping boy to local champion. Good times.:biggrin:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The model still has a tank hatch attatched to his base to this day.


Niceeeeeeee.

My favorite moment was when I was showing my woman how to play. She caught on fairly quickly and defeated me all three games we played.

Needless to say, I ensnared her into being broke every month like me.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I was playing a friend, my undivided army against his orks. Everything was going down for me and just the plague champ was left alive after a few rounds of fire. As everything was about to end I charged a mob of 13 orks with the plague champ. He killed 4 of them and then in the counter he recieved 9 wounds, saved 4 and then went with 5 Fell no Pain saves. Morale check time, a 11 and then he hunted down the remaining 9 orks. After that, I learned to respect the Death Guard.


----------



## ThaPinkPownerFatty (Aug 12, 2010)

mine has too be the battle in which my scout refused too die. i played space wolves vs imperial guard and i was getting trashed. i only had one unit scouts left and a vendetta, leman russ demolisher and a full guard squad with lasscannon oppend fire. i went too the ground and everybody died too the vendetta except my heavy bolter wielder scout who lived. next was the leman russ a demoliser cannon and 3 lascannon shots later he still lived theen the guard squad yep you guessed it he lived and finally there was a heavy bolter on the vendatta he forgot too fire so i let him off and tak the shot which killed him. now he is my objective as a statue and when ever i play that imperial guard player he still curesess my scout ahh good times.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

One of my favorite moments in 4th edition is when me and my friend were playing against four other people. one of the was a complete cheater (krak grenades blowing up a land raider my ass) the other three didn't even have their own army. the points was completely unbalanced to the cheater's favour. Turn 4 me and my friend decided to fuck it and go out in a bang. Two squads: my five man terminator squad with a CML and my friends 6 man terminator squad (one chaplin, one CML and one assault cannon) We killed nearly everything around us. 

yeah we lost but that has gotta be one of the best moments in my gaming history. Laughing in the face of defeat and giving a giant middle finger to the cheater.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

ummm krak genades are strengh 6 he would of needed an 8 you sure he wasnt thinking of melta bombs?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

When a lone Space Marine Biker charged a squad of 5 UM Terminators at the GW we were playing in at the time. 

He was promptly destroyed. It was funny, and he didn't even get a chance to fight back.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

best moment for me would have to be my most recent game, playing orks

my opponent had a big mek and 4 nobs in cc with an armoured sentinel of mine.
since it was the last turn and they'd been there for 2-3 turns i mobed his nobs with 35 bog standard guardsmen (3 infantry squads and a platoon command squad) 

i got to attack first since orks are I2 so that was 73 str 3 attacks

i won but it still came down to the last unsaved wound on the mek

was a big moment for me


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Me vs Ork Player. A squad of nobz with a warboss were just not dying, wounds kept getting shared aroound like candy. Came down to all had one left each. I was quite annoyed by this time, as they just werent dying! GRRR!! ARGH!!!

Incomes Gabriel Seth ------------->>>>> DEATH TO ALL XENO'S!!!!

Whirlwind of Gore....... ALL 5 Nobz and the Warboss Died instantly

Heh!

Epic moment for Gabriel Seth and the Blood Angels as a whole

SGMAlice


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

It turned out to be the last Second Edition 40K game I ever played.

It was my generic Space Marines against my buddy's Eldar. He'd recently acquired a titan from Forge World and was fielding it against me. The game began and he went first, advancing his force across the table. He laid waste to a lot of marines, it being a mostly infantry army.

When my turn came, I had only one heavy weapon remaining. It was a lone space marine with a missile launcher. He was on an elevated position. My shooting phase began. He fired. It was the ultimate "Hail Mary" shot.

The missile struck the Eldar titan in the left shoulder. It penetrated the armor and hit an ammo magazine. The resulting explosion blew the entire titan into next Tuesday.

He conceded the game.

Then went home and threw his army in the trash.

(I'm not kidding.)

Fast forward a few years to a couple months ago. My first Apocalypse game. He (same opponent!) was playing Dark Angels and I had Black Templars. I got the initiative and took my turn. One of my assets was an orbital strike which, naturally, I aimed at his super heavy tank that was the centerpiece of his army. (It wasn't the template one, it was the one where you randomly choose a super heavy and that was the only one on the table.) The hit struck the tank and blew the main gun off. At the same time my army executed a pincer and the resulting assaults from my land raiders, along with shooting, claimed one of his Land Raiders, a Predator, a dreadnought and several marines.

He conceded the game at the end of my first turn.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

unixknight said:


> It turned out to be the last Second Edition 40K game I ever played.
> 
> It was my generic Space Marines against my buddy's Eldar. He'd recently acquired a titan from Forge World and was fielding it against me. The game began and he went first, advancing his force across the table. He laid waste to a lot of marines, it being a mostly infantry army.
> 
> ...


That guy sounds ALOT like a quitter (in a sense where the going gets tough he quits like a little girl, meaning he will only play when he knows he will win, which means hes a douche), these kind of people shouldn't play games. EVER.

anyway.

My best moment would have been my first time I used the shokk attack gun on a big mek.

it was against tau and my apponent only had a single shas'o (I guess he ran out of points from his several broadsides/hammerhead to get a retinue) and i decided to target him.
I rolled two fives.
the mek is flung through the warp and right beside the shas'o
in the resulting assault phase (his shas'o was ALL shootie, very poor fighting ability) My mek beat the crap out of the shaso and killed him!

It was so funny to see that happen. in the next turn he had turned almost all his weaponry onto the mech (he was in cover thanks to the shaso) and he SURVIVED!. 

After that i called a WAAGH! and my un-shot at troops(thankyoumek!) got into assault range

victory.

shokk attack gun. BEST. WEAPON. EVER


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Few months ago I bought the AoBR set and worked my butt off getting it painted and ready for when my son came here to visit last month for the entire month. He didnt know that I bought the game but we had talked about it a year ago. So, I had the orks and marines painted up plus the IG army that I bought for myself. Between painting sessions, I grilled myself over the rule book so I would be some what decently prepared (and read every rules forum posted on here) to play a game. 
Well, when I called him down stairs I had the orks and sm's all set up on the table. When he seen them he flipped out! That was my very first 40k game and it was with my 9yr old son. We had a blast teasing each other as we played and it was an all out, pretty much perfect, father son moment. 
On a side note, he did do pretty well. That kid can roll some 6's like no one I've ever seen! "Ok Collin, roll your save. You need 6's and you have to roll 10 of them". Yep, he'd roll 9 freaking 6's! Luckiest kid ever!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Vanilla Marines:

Last round of the game I run my lone termi into a leman russ squadron that moved 12" rolled my 3 attacks all three got 6s to hit. Then I penetrated with all three...overall I wrecked 2 and blew up the other to tie the kill point total (that was in the semi finals of a tourny xD)

Nids:

Playing Tau with the old rules I played a all genestealers army. First turn nothing on the board...second turn all 6 genestealer broods come on the table and the 2 broodlords as well...his second turn: no genestealer is harmed but both broodlords take a wound each...third turn I assault the closest armies. After slaughtering his first squad I consolidated into combat again and again ending the game in that turn without losing a single model.

SW:

In three turns I destroyed three full broods of Carnifexs with JotWW...this ended with me putting 9 carnifex heads on the rune staff which makes it the most bad ass model in my army


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

first time i ever used a Chaos Sorcerer i turn Calgar into a chaos spawn!!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

My best:

Zoanthrope destroys land Raider in turn One. Resultant explosion kills three terminators out of five and wounds Calgar.

My Worst:

I lost the Nightbringer on turn one thanks to a nasty combo of Drop pod, Librarian with Null Zone, and Sternguard with Hellfire bolts...


These were both very enjoyable games and I retain fond memories of them both.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone who kills or maims Calgar is a friend of mine. :good:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Favourite 40K moment? Having my Space Wolves used as a display army in the shop window at Games Workshop Altrincham back in '97/98. It included thirteen tanks. It was in there for a good while too. Quite a show of force. 

D'oh! 40K Moment?
I didn't get a photo of it... D'OH!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Few months ago I bought the AoBR set and worked my butt off getting it painted and ready for when my son came here to visit last month for the entire month. He didnt know that I bought the game but we had talked about it a year ago. So, I had the orks and marines painted up plus the IG army that I bought for myself. Between painting sessions, I grilled myself over the rule book so I would be some what decently prepared (and read every rules forum posted on here) to play a game.
> Well, when I called him down stairs I had the orks and sm's all set up on the table. When he seen them he flipped out! That was my very first 40k game and it was with my 9yr old son. We had a blast teasing each other as we played and it was an all out, pretty much perfect, father son moment.
> On a side note, he did do pretty well. That kid can roll some 6's like no one I've ever seen! "Ok Collin, roll your save. You need 6's and you have to roll 10 of them". Yep, he'd roll 9 freaking 6's! Luckiest kid ever!


dude, i think that moment topps all the others in this thread

+ rep for being an awesome dad k:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

BucketWalrus said:


> That guy sounds ALOT like a quitter (in a sense where the going gets tough he quits like a little girl, meaning he will only play when he knows he will win, which means hes a douche), these kind of people shouldn't play games. EVER.


Yeah that's the thing I learned that the key to beating guys like that isn't to actually win, but to simply convince them that they can't and they'll concede.

Another great 40k moment in my life was when my son asked me to get him his own army :biggrin:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

It seems a little depressing but I remember two years ago I played my friend in a game of 40k he was my best friend since kindergarten, and we had hung out for years, I remember every aspect of the game down to the exact armylists used...the day after the game his parents found him in the bath tub dead due to overdose with heroin. It was the last moment I had with him and one of my favourite


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

probably last week was my favourite gaming moment.

we had planned to do an inquisition vs chaos SM doubles match with 1500 points each.
the whole game my heart was in my throat, i had grey knights (2 land raiders and and a hand full of GK's as usual) my partner had sob's (lots of ladies meched up).
they had plague marines, thousand sons all meched, some dreads, a greater daemon and some vindicators.

the table looked crazy and i was shitting my pants, we played and it looked like we were doing bad, we were getting eaten alive literally i swear the daemon eat like half of the sob's it was looking really bad but my land raiders had not gone down and were still hoofing across the field.

we were playing seize ground and had three objectives, came to turn five we were looking beat. battered and bruised with not much hope, they had one objective and contesting another we had jack all. we were on the bottom end of turn five and my grand master got in to it with the plague marines on the objective and contested.

the turn before my landraider got on to contesting the other objective with some knights inside, that turn it got blown up one knight died then the vindi turned and hit them, he roled to wound and rolled nearly all 1's.
my justicar melta bombed it and blew it to high heaven claiming the objective.

the table then looked really scary as although we had turned the tables and got in to a winning position there was a ton of chaos nonsense about to decimate everything we had next turn.

"right lads game ends on a one or a two"

dice roles across the table.............

2

massive high five ensues 

best game ever, i had so much fun and was a testament to the emperor and the inquisition


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> It seems a little depressing but I remember two years ago I played my friend in a game of 40k he was my best friend since kindergarten, and we had hung out for years, I remember every aspect of the game down to the exact armylists used...the day after the game his parents found him in the bath tub dead due to overdose with heroin. It was the last moment I had with him and one of my favourite


I am so sorry to hear this.

At least the final memory was doing something you both enjoyed.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

equitypetey said:


> the table looked crazy and i was shitting my pants, we played and it looked like we were doing bad, we were getting eaten alive literally i swear the daemon eat like half of the sob's it was looking really bad.
> 
> we were playing seize ground and had three objectives, came to turn five we were looking beat. battered and bruised with not much hope,


Your Faith wanes..... Do i smell heresy within the ranks of the Inquisition?

SGMAlice


----------



## ThaPinkPownerFatty (Aug 12, 2010)

how could i ever forget my trusted gretchin. the little buggers killed a nob biker making them run they killed an ard boy making them run. they make me wonder why i am the only one wanting 180 of them


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My last game. Chaos lord with PW and melta bombs charges my scout sentinels. Combat ensued for 2-3 turns with no damage to either side. Bezerker champ with powerfist charges in. Sentinel goes first. Hits, wounds, stomp. Threat eliminated. Then the dp arrived and utterly destroyed the sentinels. Was funny though.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Gladly, I have 3 favorite moments 

1) A lonely Chaos Lash Sorcerer killing a Leman Russ with a plasma cannon annihilator, plasma cannon sponsons, and a lascannon accompanied with Knight Commander Pask... with a krak grenade :laugh: He defiantly stood right in front of the tank for around 2 turns, and killed the tank 

2) Killing a Mawloc with my Chaos Sorcerer's force weapon 

3) Having Kharn survive a rapid fire barrage from a squad of Space Marine Sternguard Veterans using Vengeance Rounds (to be fair, his accompanying squad of 7 remaining Khorne Berzerkers died), and then proceeded to charge said Sternguard squad, and surviving an assault from Pedro Kantor and all of the Sternguard, and then proceeded to kill around 4 Sternguard. He is now nicknamed Kharn the Unkillable Betrayer :laugh:


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chaos (Me) vs Necrons. Epic Berserker squad.

Turn 1 & 2 spent riding in a Rhino.

Turn 3: 
Enemy Turn: Khorne Berserkers are charged by a Scarab Swarm, rout them and destroy with a Sweeping advance. No losses. Roll a 6 for consolidation.

My Turn: Thanks to the consolidation roll of 6, they can assault a Destroyer squad my opponent thought was out of range. They chop them to pieces, again no losses. Consolidation roll of 4.

Turn 4: 
Enemy Turn: Shot at by 12 Necron Warriors and Lord. Only 2 losses.

My Turn: Charge Necron Warriors + Lord. Kill 7 warriors, lose 3 Zerkers.

Turn 5:
Enemy turn: still locked in combat. Kill last 5 warriors. lose 2 Zerkers. only the Champ and Necron Lord are left!

My Turn: Necron Lord fails to wound my Champ, so i reply by PowerFisting him a question!


----------



## Captin Falcon (Aug 16, 2010)

my favorite moment was when i roled on 6 dice 1,2,3,4,5,6. that was weird


----------



## Captin Falcon (Aug 16, 2010)

My favorite moment was when I read the new blood agngels codex and discovered that from deepstricking you only rol 1 d6 and you could use vangard vetarns heroic intervention. lololololol


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Killed a Kharn in cc with a scout squad:victory:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

1,500pts Necrons vs Blood Angles - Win for the Necrons on turn 3 by annihilation, no Necron losses (not a single model).

Best moments included 1-shotting Dante and all the Assault Marines with a single Particle Whip shot.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 17, 2010)

This is such a cool thread, I had to bump it up from page 2. For me, it would be a little over a year ago. I was playing against Eldar with BA (the old pdf codex from a WD I think) I really can't remeber the ins and outs of the entire battle. I do remember that we tied and it was a great game. The awesome part was during turn 2, I had a squad of devestators camped up in the top of a tower. a nice GW plastic tower that we had painted up nicely. He decides that he wants to attack the tower with his wraithlord. We both laugh and he says, "No seriously, screw it, I want to do it, I don't care if it doesn't work." We both new you could do this but it doesn't happen very often so we looked up the rules for this and gave it a go. Sure enough, he rolls a bunch of sixes and the tower comes crashing down. We were so excited that we actually took a dremel and cut the tower up into rubble. Almost the entire dev squad was destroyed and then mopped up by big egg head the nasty. We had so much fun hanging out and having a few beers later that night, pretty much all we could talk about is looking at the situation from the marine's point of view. You've got the wraithlord in your sights, you're got the weapons to take him down, he's even walking right into your trap, then suddenly, he starts hacking away at the base of the tower you're in with a giant sword..... oh shit. 

The second monment for me is actually from a BL book, Fulgrim, so I'm going to put this in here to warn everyone 

*SPOILER ALERT *


Ok, the part when the emp's children with Fulgrim land on the eldar planet and after failed negotiations with Eldrad, who finds that they are already tainted, they have one hell of a battle. The following scene is one of the coolest things I have ever read in my life. Fulgrim smashes open a wraithlord's head rips out the crystal and sacrifices it to the dark prince, then destroys some grav tanks. As if this weren't enough, he then kills an avatar with his bare hands, all but ripping it's head off at the neck. That scene is so much fun to read, and so far my favorite party of the Horus Heresy novels. 

Just had to chime in with my best moments here.


----------

